# are exo terra hydrometers and thermometers accurate?



## gixking (May 20, 2010)

the anologue ones..


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Not in my experience, I always use the digital ones


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't even think the digital ones are


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The hydrometers are not worth the money, the Thermometers are no better than a guide but they're better than nothing


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I would never ever use an analogue meter.
In fact,I always double check my fixed digital displays with a hand held IR temp monitor......just to be safe.
Digital are a lot more accurate though and should be the ones to use.
Paul


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Analogue ones are useless, they cant be near water or they dont work so they cant read the humidy of the cage. The thermometers if you put pressure on change temperature for a long time. and whatever the digital says they say the opposite


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

The ExoTerra analogues are correct to +/- 2 degrees (according to their reps). Thus, if it reads 70, it could be 68, it could be 72. This variation is of no worry to your inverts, as you just need to work within the boundaries. Most of the time, you'll be told "Keep it at 70-75", so if the thermometer is at 72 or 73, you're certainly fine. 

Even then, I'd argue that fine-tuned temperature control is important for reptiles, but not for most invertebrae unless you're breeding.

Hygrometers on the other hand are correct to the nearest 10%, so if it reads 60, it may be anywhere between 50-70%, which in honesty is absolutely fine for most inverts. I've never seen the need for a hygrometer (do please note it is Hy*g*rometer, not Hy*d*rometer, two very different things ) for invert keeping.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with Poxicator. Save your money for beer.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> I agree with Poxicator. Save your money for beer.


aye to that!


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

I usually sit my analog therms on a heat mat (statted) and see what it reads and then use a temp gun to check.

If its out you can adjust the little screw on the back.

I have digital ones in all my tanks now but just a note if its any use to anyone.


----------

